# Bob's mini hydraulic trim and tilt (Video)



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That's awesome! I'm seriously considering getting one as a little graduation present to myself. I am tired of having to muscle up my 172 lb 4 stroke all the time...

Let us know how it works!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> That's awesome!  I'm seriously considering getting one as a little graduation present to myself.  I am tired of having to muscle up my 172 lb 4 stroke all the time...
> 
> Let us know how it works!



HaHa and I thought doing this with a 70lb. motor was becoming a PITA! What were you thinking not getting TnT when it was going to be used for shallow water fishing?  

I would sell that motor! There are a few New Mercury 30hp 2 stroke's around now. Add that with Bob's TnT and then you have a very slick little skiff!


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

how much does this cost?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice...Old Dude approved...


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> how much does this cost?


I think its like $600 shipped


----------



## pbjeep (Feb 14, 2009)

Is their an option for running a 15" shaft on a 15" transom or do they all have the riser plate built in to them?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> The smallest Mini Jac weighs only 18 pounds and works well with small, Gheenoe-style boats with clamp-on engines. This model supplies 4" of hydraulic lift and handles engines up to 40 hp. All Mini Jacs come with a 5-1/2" setback.


http://www.bobsmachine.com/

Looks to me that mounting height controls engine height.
Fits 15" or 20" transoms.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

man your getting lazy  a t and t unit for a 2 stroke merc : those things are so light even my girl friend can tilt mine with no problem  ;D LOL... i'm just kidding with you, the t and t unit looks awesome and i definitely would recommend one to murphy with that heavy a$$ fourstroke he's got (had one myself so i know ) looks good  and congrats  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

